# What's your favorite arm routine?



## Sicwun88 (Jul 25, 2020)

My least favorite body part to train!
I rather do legs than arms!
Sometimes I do bis w back,
Tris w chest,
Then switch to bis w chest,
Tris w back,
Or Tris & bis together supersetting everything!
Best tri exercise close grip bench & push downs,
Bis str8 bar curls,supersetted w reverse curls, to hammers!
I have long arms and seem to benefit more from cable curls,
Than standard barbell or dumbbell curls!


----------



## Trump (Jul 25, 2020)

Jerking off


----------



## German89 (Jul 25, 2020)

Trump said:


> Jerking off




Fuk you.  

Where's my rabbit!!?


----------



## Jin (Jul 25, 2020)

Synthol.....


----------



## white ape (Jul 25, 2020)

German89 said:


> Fuk you.
> 
> Where's my rabbit!!?



back seat of the fiat..... good luck


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 25, 2020)

Trump said:


> Jerking off



Thought that was good for forearms? Guess that’s arms.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 25, 2020)

21's, standing with a straight bar.


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 25, 2020)

Not my favorite routine but my favorite movements:
Tris- close grip presses, hammer strength dip machine, dead stop skull crushers, seated overhead cable extensions
biceps- drag curls, preacher curl machine, EZ Bar cable curls, neutral grip dB curls


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 25, 2020)

Incline dumbbell curls and negative to failure on last rep. 
      i just did them again for the first time in a while and they have my bis so sore this week.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 25, 2020)

As Seeker stated 21's hit everything, I do 4 sets...


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 25, 2020)

Using my whole body to swing the heaviest dumbell up for 1/4 ROM 

Serious though - 21's and "walking the rack" i.e. starting at heavy weight (40lb dumbbell) and working down (35, 30, 25, 20, 15, 10) for high reps


----------



## DOOM (Jul 25, 2020)

I normally only do biceps once a week on my Hypertrophy pull days. My go too’s would be standing bicep curls with the 5’ Olympic bar. Seated incline dumbbell hammer curls, seated preacher curls. Incline Skull crushers with the EZ curl bar. One thing that sucks though is all of these will eventually irritate my elbow tendinitis. Kinda annoying!!

My arms seem to respond very well to heavy weighted chest dips. I like to do 5 X 12 with a 55lb Ketel ball chained on and at 70% angle. Not to be confused with tricep dips.

Finally weighted pull ups! I like to do 5 X 8 with a 45 lb ketel ball chained too me. 

Lol, the last two probably won’t be utilized by those using the assisted dip and chest feature. Obviously I don’t have too but I would be embarrassed to use the assisted feature.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 25, 2020)

I love supersetting bi's/tris. I'll do tricep pushdowns @15 reps and then heavy ez curl bar @6-8 reps for 3 sets and then an extra set of pushdowns, all 1 rep short of failure. Then alternate arm DB curls or hammer curls superset with lying DB tricep extensions for 3 sets with the last set of DB curls dropping down in weight and doing burnouts. I do that once every 4 days. Doesn't seem like a lot but the pump hurts so bad I can't do anymore.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 25, 2020)

I love dips.  Even with elbow soreness I love to jump up there and rip out sets of 15.  21's are alot of fun too.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 26, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Thought that was good for forearms? Guess that’s arms.



How do you figure?
You kneel, they're at about eye level...
Gotta make sure your back is straight, triceps parallel to the floor.
Helluva bicep burn. 
For the experienced, try  supersets.


&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 29, 2020)

Recently added dumbell skull crushers to my routine. 
Feel it so much better then with a barbell or ez curl bar


----------



## DOOM (Jul 29, 2020)

I just got a new pair of 70’s and I am definitely feeling it today from incline skull crushers!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 29, 2020)

I never hit arms but I used to like spider curls with EZ bar, running the rack with dumbbells and barbell 21s. Triceps probably skull crushers and overhead rope extensions.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 30, 2020)

2 exercises for tris that is a must if your elbows allow it:

Skull Crushers: There isn't a single tricep exercise that touches this for tri growth but beware elbow and tendon issues is you don't warm up the elbows properly and do any kind of respectable weight with them. Super set with close grip presses to failure. If your triceps don't grow consistently, give up on arm growth. They cant grow at that point. Just wear long sleeves...
.
Reverse Dips: An old secret that most of the youngsters don't know about because planet fitness is called a gym these days and dips are for lunks...


For biceps:

Preachers curls with light weight, high reps and strict form. No one cares what you curl so don't make it an ego exercise. 

21's: If you don't know what these are, your arms are tiny and you need to google this ASAP.


----------



## chandy (Jul 30, 2020)

21s for sure and just make sure u do your hammer curls for the girth!  and skull crushers are great for the tris. Try it while doing an internal rotation as well going across your head. It allows the long head to get more of a stretch and works it more.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 31, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> 2 exercises for tris that is a must if your elbows allow it:
> 
> Skull Crushers: There isn't a single tricep exercise that touches this for tri growth but beware elbow and tendon issues is you don't warm up the elbows properly and do any kind of respectable weight with them. Super set with close grip presses to failure. If your triceps don't grow consistently, give up on arm growth. They cant grow at that point. Just wear long sleeves...
> .
> ...



Reverse dips were my back in the day favorite.
My shoulder disagree with any dips these days!


----------



## GSgator (Aug 1, 2020)

I love to do bi’s and tris together and I’ll super set bi’s with tris for about 3 exercises then my 4 set is a good burn out. I can’t usually do this combo alot due to the condition of my elbows I usually work in tris after a chest workout so I can get away with a lot less volume.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 1, 2020)

If your elbows allow it, skill crushers and close grip bench for tri's. For go's I like dumbbell hammer curls and 21's. Sometimes I will throw in light preacher or spider curls.


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2020)

I like to do 1 exercise each for bis, tris, lateral delts at the end of my upper body days. 4 sets, pretty close to, if not at, failure each set. Usually partials too at the end of the last set, as an intensity technique. I'll adjust the weight each set if necessary to stay in my target rep range, usually 10-15. I'll rotate through them with short rest to save time, in an A1, A2, A3 fashion. 

They'll get hit 2x per week since I do a 4 day Upper/Lower. One day I'll choose an exercise where the muscle contracts out of a stretch, and the other day it'll be an exercise where the muscle contracts out of an already shortened position.

Lately it's been... 

Tris: 45° Neutral grip skull crushers, and standing rope press downs.

Bis: Seated Incline DB Curls, keeping hands supinated, and low cable kneeling preacher curls arms on a flat bench.

Side Delts: Both days lately been doing good ol' DB Lateral Raises. Been feeling them nicely lately, so riding it out.


----------



## Trump (Aug 27, 2020)

arm planks, let me see those



justin768 said:


> Long arms seem beautiful if you've built your arm muscles. I've been doing many kind of exercises to build muscles. My plank time has reached 5 minutes, and its my big achievement.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 27, 2020)

I do all triceps (heavy movements, not cable bullshit) like Dips, JM Press, Close-grip Bench, skull crushers, etc.
And just 4 sets of dumbbell curls,and 4 sets of wrist curls.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 27, 2020)

I do standing 21s with a straight bar, preachers with an EZ bar fer biceps.

Close grip bench and skull crushers fer triceps.

If I'm going heavy, I'll separate bi's and tri's. If lighter weight & higher volume, I'll SS.


----------



## HeiseTX (Mar 16, 2021)

It seems I lose motivation after years of lifting


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 16, 2021)

EZ Bar Decline Triceps Extension - all 3 heads of triceps
Dumbbell Pullover - long head + pec minor
Dumbbell Kickback - long head

EZ Bar Curl - biceps brachii
Dumbbell Hammer Curl - brachialis
Dumbbell Wrist Curl - forearms


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 16, 2021)

EZ bar curls superset w/ 
EZ bar lying tricep extension 

Dumbbell hammer curls superset w/
Cable tricep pushdowns 

Reverse grip curls
Hammer Strength seated bicep curls to finish off


----------

